# cut glass on my tablesaw



## skidiot (Jun 2, 2008)

Hi,
I have been having a miserable time cutting glass panes for my clocks. I could never get them square or straight. I have tried all kinds of straight edges and the results were all the same. Last weekend I built what I think is the ultimate glass scorer. I made a plywood thing that straddles the fence on my table saw. One side has the scoring wheel from a glass cutter inserted into it. I then cut a piece of plywood to fit snugly into the slot in the saw table. I raised the fence so the glass can slide under it. So, now I put the glass against the plywood stop. Adjust the fence to the measurement I need. Then put the cutter on the fence and slide the cutter along the fence. The cut is always dead straight and square. Im sure someone else came up with this years ago, but I am so pleased with the results I am getting.
Skidiot


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Clever. I thought I was going to see someone cutting glass with a saw blade, heck I'm almost disappointed.  Nice solution though.


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

*Nice solution!*
A little misleading forum title but it sure gets attention!


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

This will be a helpful solution. Great post.


----------



## splintergroup (Jan 20, 2015)

My wife does glass work and has a "Morton" system. Basically an aluminum bar that acts as a fence and a holder for the scriber that slides along the bar. For the price, I think your adaptation of this approach for the table saw is a very clever and sound solution with all the build in flexibility and features the saw top provides. I can't let my wife see this post since I'd probably lose control over my TS 8^)


----------



## DanielP (Mar 21, 2013)

Here is a multiple piece glass cutter I made from DIY plans from the internet. It works really well.










A box lid mosaic mosaic my wife just finished.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

Where there's a will there's a way. This is very creative and ingenious. Nice work.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## edwino (Nov 28, 2014)

Being an old glazier, I have cut miles of glass, mainly with a oil cutter, straight edge and a couple of clamps. But I may have to try your idea now that I have a wrist that does not like to cooperate. Do you cut all one thickness or have a way to elevate it for different thickness.


----------

